# More old shots



## John Wood (Apr 13, 2008)

I've found some more old shots from my comp days 70 & 80's

Not the best of shots; but thought you would like to see them

John

Sorry about the size of the post


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Nice shots mate


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

very good again


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Awesome physique


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2008)

John..awesome! Are you still training etc these days?


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

WOW fantastic, love the last photo what a classic phyisique fabulous!!! :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

V aesthetically pleasing dude - as Waheed asked, you still training? What sorta split you following?


----------



## John Wood (Apr 13, 2008)

Waheed_Akhtar said:


> John..awesome! Are you still training etc these days?


Hi W_A

Yes still training but now I have 2days off between w/outs


----------



## John Wood (Apr 13, 2008)

carly said:


> WOW fantastic, love the last photo what a classic phyisique fabulous!!! :thumb: :thumb :


Thanks carly

I've great memories from back then;; competing with some great names Frank Zane; Chris Dickenson; Lou Ferrigno;Sergio Oliva; Serge Nubret; Bertil Fox; Boya Coe; and many many top names of that eara

John


----------



## brasco (Mar 3, 2007)

awsome mate what was your diet like back then?!


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

fantastic, i love that kind of physique.


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

John Wood said:


> Thanks carly
> 
> I've great memories from back then;; competing with some great names Frank Zane; Chris Dickenson; Lou Ferrigno;Sergio Oliva; Serge Nubret; Bertil Fox; Boya Coe; and many many top names of that eara
> 
> John


WOW!!!! have you beaten any of them?


----------



## gemathegreat (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi John looking at your pictures I feel really sad you are not competitor now day's. With your genetics and today training techniques and supplements ...

Well we can only imagine. It's great to see you in great shape and hear you still training. It made me most sad reading news about Jesse Marunde sudden death at age 27.

All the best.

Milan


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

great pics mate your back looks awesome


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2008)

> I've great memories from back then;; competing with some great names Frank Zane; Chris Dickenson; Lou Ferrigno;Sergio Oliva; Serge Nubret; Bertil Fox; Boya Coe; and many many top names of that eara


Wow , i bet you have some great memories , some true greats you competed against

ever see or compete against good old Albert Beckles ?? that guys comp list is amazing and spanned from 65 - 92


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

John Wood said:


> Thanks carly
> 
> I've great memories from back then;; competing with some great names Frank Zane; Chris Dickenson; Lou Ferrigno;Sergio Oliva; Serge Nubret; Bertil Fox; Boya Coe; and many many top names of that eara
> 
> John


Wow thats so amazing what fantastic memories :thumbup1:


----------



## Rob070886 (Jun 18, 2004)

got a look of dave draper there dude!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

ah the memories!!!!! great shots john, brilliant physique


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

estfna said:


> fantastic, i love that kind of physique.


Yes the old physiques are like works of art, so pleasing to look at and admire :thumb:


----------



## martinmcg (Jun 30, 2007)

did you ever compete with len brown ???


----------



## John Wood (Apr 13, 2008)

brasco said:


> awsome mate what was your diet like back then?!


Hi brasco

All meal consisted of white meats i.e. chicken;turkey;fish;which would also include oily fish mackrel/sardines, I did eat red meats also

Plenty of fresh fruit & steamed veg rice/pasta

I mixed[and still do] my own protein drinks

Suppliment; Dess/liver B6/12; Multi vits C E; Iron; and [Red Cougar] Ginsing

I still use the some intake today, but not in the amounts like I did

Ya ca'nt run a good engine on '****e Fuel'

John


----------



## John Wood (Apr 13, 2008)

Scottswald said:


> WOW!!!! have you beaten any of them?


Afraid not;; as I was only in my early days[mid70's] placing 4/5th in class; but did place 2nd to Bertil in one comp


----------



## John Wood (Apr 13, 2008)

gemathegreat said:


> Hi John looking at your pictures I feel really sad you are not competitor now day's. With your genetics and today training techniques and supplements ...
> 
> Well we can only imagine. It's great to see you in great shape and hear you still training. It made me most sad reading news about Jesse Marunde sudden death at age 27.
> 
> ...


Hi Milan

Thanks for your kind words;; If only hey!!

Its always sad'ns me went young poeple pass away for whatever reason

Regards

John


----------



## John Wood (Apr 13, 2008)

joeyh1485 said:


> great pics mate your back looks awesome


Thanks joey

How's the training coming on; making improvements????


----------



## John Wood (Apr 13, 2008)

romper stomper said:


> Wow , i bet you have some great memories , some true greats you competed against
> 
> ever see or compete against good old Albert Beckles ?? that guys comp list is amazing and spanned from 65 - 92


Hi romper

Meeting the likes of; John Grimick; Steve Reeves; Reg Park; and Arnie;

I 1st saw Al Beckles back in 71 at the NABBA Universe[London's Victoria Palace] a young Bertil Fox trained with him then

I ca'nt ever remember competing against A.B. as he moved over to IFBB around 71/72

Al is a pure 'Icon' to British B/Building;; an amasing bicep peak

John


----------



## John Wood (Apr 13, 2008)

Kezz said:


> ah the memories!!!!! great shots john, brilliant physique


Thanks again Kezz

How the training?? your condition getting better; Looked good from the last photos I saw of you

All the best

John


----------



## John Wood (Apr 13, 2008)

martinmcg said:


> did you ever compete with len brown ???


Hi martin

I do remember a Len Brown in the 70's;; more info would jog my memory

John


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

looking very good mate. Your physique is very pleasing on the eye i would love to have a similar shape one day.

Can i ask how you make your own protein drinks?


----------



## martinmcg (Jun 30, 2007)

john , len brown (lenny the lats) fom colchester essex, britian finals many times another local man was roy perrott,

looking mint in them pix mate ,hope i keep going as long


----------



## ghostdog (May 14, 2008)

man I want that back!

For me BB is like music - the new sh1t might be good but old skool still rocks it!

great pics mate thanks for sharing.


----------



## John Wood (Apr 13, 2008)

martinmcg said:


> john , len brown (lenny the lats) fom colchester essex, britian finals many times another local man was roy perrott,
> 
> looking mint in them pix mate ,hope i keep going as long


Hi martin

Yes I remember Len from the 70's and yes we did compeat together at the NABBA Britain[just looking back at old NABBA programs1972 my 1st Britain contest] Len was in the senior class then at the age of 40; and can recall compeating with Roy[Mr Abs] Perrott in the same year;; Len form what I remember was a bit of lad, and Roy was a real gent

I hope they are both still with us ???

John


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

John Wood said:


> Thanks joey
> 
> How's the training coming on; making improvements????


It's going great I've put on around 10kg (some bf but not to much)

Thank you again for all the help you have given me and your pics are truely inspirational


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Hi John,

I'd just like to say that I get chills seeing such a balanced classic physique. You have that frank zane look which is simply inspirational to myself. Thanks for the pics mate.

Luke


----------



## martinmcg (Jun 30, 2007)

yes john as far as i am aware, both len and roy are still with us ... roy still runs his estuary gym in southend on sea, and lenn retired some years ago and is still a bit of a lad ......


----------



## B-50 (Jan 20, 2008)

john can u put picture how you look now

old times were awsome!!!


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

superb mate,hard work and discipline right there!


----------



## laurzyloubee (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi John, Ive been looking for your nat, not sure if you remember me? I used to go to skelwith fold at easter and meet up with nat in the holidays- she also came to mine for a week in manchester. I'd love to get back in contact with her. im not to sure how to send a private message on this site with my number to contact me and maybe arrange a catch up?(it was the only way trying to make contact again)

Thanks Laura


----------



## Gooders (Jan 1, 2009)

Such a classic look to your physique and the photos instill a sense of the classic age they belong to, I could probably sit and talk to you for hours and not get bored haha

Thanks for posting man and happy training to you.


----------

